# Digital Hygrometer Woes



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello fellow BOTLs

I seem to be having some awful luck with digital hygrometers. I have a 50 ct humidor (glass top if that matters) that came with an analog hygrometer. I calibrated that one with the salt test and it was worked perfectly since. However, I wanted a digital hygrometer to have the better accuracy and the temperature reading too. I have an extra large tube of 65% HF beads in my humi, and my analog hygrometer reads between 64-66% consistently. So, I know the RH should be between 64-66%. I have tried two different digital hygrometers, the XIkar PuroTemp (the one without the calibrate button) and a HygroSet II. Both were tested/calibrated with a Boveda calibration kit, but when I put them in my humi, the Xikar read 38% for days without moving and the Hygroset reads about 44/45% for the last day or so. I know for a fact my humiidity is not that low. I don't think I got two duds. I already contacted Xikar to get a replacement in case this one was busted, but the Hygroset was calibrated to +/- 1%.

Any thoughts or tips? I know the seal on my humi is good, the RH rarely changes more than a percent or two. However, the temp in my house has been a little high (and my humi is stored in my closet as that was the easiest place to put it). So the temperature reading on the Hygroset is about 77 F. Does this make a difference? If it does, can it really make a ~20% difference in RH readings between a digital and analog? I have no idea how to cool it down either, as my closet does not have easy access to an outlet for a fan.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

A few things:
Temp can cause RH swings, but if the temp is sustained, it shouldn't be a major issue.
Most digi hygros come pre-calibrated. If you receive a replacement on either, try using it right out of the box. 
I wouldn't trust the analog hygro. Period. What seems stable to an analog could very well be a 10%RH swing.
How did you perform the calibration? How long were they in what with what RH boveda?

As far as location: Pick somewhere that is most stable in your home. 

As far as hygrometer: Personally, I use a Caliber IV digi hygro. Actually, I use 3 of them. All were within 1% of each other right off the bat. They update fast, keep max/min saved so you can check for swings while you were away, and they are small. They came highly recommended, so I choose them. Some people like the Xikar, but I've read of other problems with them too. Not sure at all about the HygroSet II, so can't help with that.


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> A few things:
> Temp can cause RH swings, but if the temp is sustained, it shouldn't be a major issue.
> Most digi hygros come pre-calibrated. If you receive a replacement on either, try using it right out of the box.
> I wouldn't trust the analog hygro. Period. What seems stable to an analog could very well be a 10%RH swing.
> ...


Thanks for the info Sean. To answer your questions:

1. Temp was sustained. I have moved the humidor to the basement and will check on it in a few hours to see if anything has changed for the better.
2. I am getting a replacement from Xikar and will try it right out of the box. I read a lot that the newer PuroTemps (without the calibration button) were not reading in their advertised ranges for a lot of people. So i tested it.
3. I bought one of those Boveda calbration kits and placed the hygrometer in the bag. The Xikar I let sit for about 40 hours or so, the Hygroset I let sit about 24 hours for an inital reading, adjusted it, let it sit again for about 24 hours then adjusted it again to dial in on the range (the adjustment knob on those can be kind of tricky, as I have experienced and read).

I have heard some good and bad things about the Calibers. I may pick one up on try it out to see if it works better. Would you recommend the III or the IV? I don't know if you can get the III from reliable sources anymore, as they replaced it with the IV.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the IV, same as the 3 but you can calibrate it, I believe.
I also have the IV "round" version that is more like a dial, I got this just to be different. 

Haven't heard anything bad about them from anything I've seen thus far, but that's an aside.

You seem to have left the hygros in there plenty long enough to calibrate (most say 24, others say 48, you were close on both) correctly, so I'm at a loss here. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will see this thread and lend a hand. Best of luck!


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I have the IV, same as the 3 but you can calibrate it, I believe.
> I also have the IV "round" version that is more like a dial, I got this just to be different.
> 
> Haven't heard anything bad about them from anything I've seen thus far, but that's an aside.
> ...


Thanks. I just find it seriously hard to believe that my RH is in the 40s when I have 65% beads and 99% of them are clear (meaning they have water in them). If they were all opaque, I could understand, but almost none of them are opaque. Which means that my RH should be slightly higher than 65%, not 20% below.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

The humidor has been seasoned, right? Just thought of that one. If not properly seasoned, the wood could suck the moisture out of the air keeping the RH low even with the beads still clear (although they'll change pretty fast if they're pumping out for the wood to take in).


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> The humidor has been seasoned, right? Just thought of that one. If not properly seasoned, the wood could suck the moisture out of the air keeping the RH low even with the beads still clear (although they'll change pretty fast if they're pumping out for the wood to take in).


Yes, it was seasoned. I did it with Humi-care seasoning wipes. Probably not the most loved company here, but those things worked nicely. Took a few days, but it sat at 70% after seasoning twice for a day or so before I put anything in it. So I like to believe it is pretty well seasoned. Not to mention my analog would at least show some evidence of humidity stealing. It would most likely not be accurate, but it would be lower than what it is reading now.

I just ordered a Caliber IV after your advice and reading some reviews online. I am going to test it when it gets here, as most people have had it be pretty darn accurate right out of the box. Should be here wednesday (I love Amazon Prime). So, if this one tells me that my humidity is still low like the other two, I will believe that something is wrong. If not, then it was the other two hygrometers. Both of which, BTW, have been put back in the Boveda calibration bag just to be sure of their accuracy.

Analog is still sitting around 65% after opening (it did drop, but came back up pretty quick). So, I have no idea. Ill wait for the Caliber to make a final judgement.

If the Caliber says I am still low on humidity, should I put a shot glass of DW in there for a day or so to see if it comes up? Don't want to oversaturate the smokes or anything.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

If you're still low, take the cigars out, put in Tupperware with the boveda packet to keep them all good, then redo the seasoning process like thus: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/252258-new-humi-stop.html (actually, if you want, you could do that right now until the caliber comes anyway, just to be sure your gars aren't sitting in 50%RH somehow.
I (along with others here) would advise against the wipes. They add humidity directly to the wood and can warp it, additionally, it doesn't seep *into* the wood as it would through the above method - over time. Your hygro can only read the RH of air, not within the wood, so be aware of that as well. Wood takes much more time to acclimate to the higher RH than the air, so you really want your hygro to read high 70's to low 80's when seasoning, so that the wood gets all the way to 70% or wherever you desire. Wiping the wood would skyrocket the air's RH, but not that of the wood (I believe), so that could throw you. But really, that's all I can think of for now.

If the caliber says you're fine when it arrives, then you're fine I guess.

Either way, let me know how it goes when it arrives!


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I doubt the digital's are off. They are factory set no need to ever mess with them. I got that directly from a humi care rep


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

YourH34dMyScop3 said:


> Yes, it was seasoned. I did it with Humi-care seasoning wipes. Probably not the most loved company here, but those things worked nicely. Took a few days, but it sat at 70% after seasoning twice for a day or so before I put anything in it. So I like to believe it is pretty well seasoned. Not to mention my analog would at least show some evidence of humidity stealing. It would most likely not be accurate, but it would be lower than what it is reading now.
> 
> I just ordered a Caliber IV after your advice and reading some reviews online. I am going to test it when it gets here, as most people have had it be pretty darn accurate right out of the box. Should be here wednesday (I love Amazon Prime). So, if this one tells me that my humidity is still low like the other two, I will believe that something is wrong. If not, then it was the other two hygrometers. Both of which, BTW, have been put back in the Boveda calibration bag just to be sure of their accuracy.
> 
> ...


As a fellow novice, I feel you went wrong by seasoning it by your analog hygrometer. Consensus says they are all junk. Never trust them. The change in your analog could have been due to many things. My analog moves all the time, while my digital ones are fairly constant. Try seasoning it again with the digital inside and follow Herf N Turf's thread. He is one of the most experienced members on this forum. His words are pure gold IMO.

I currently have a glass top humidor as well. I believe mine is leaking, so I might have to seal it.

I would read this thread and try some of the solutions other veterans have suggested.
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...at-use-ensure-good-seal-around-glass-top.html

Good luck brother!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

What's you're humidification device?

I concur with re-seasoning. Sounds like the cedar is thirsty.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Pull your analog out if you can and see if it will drop down to ambient humidity, it might be stuck in a higher range. Have you checked the seal on your humidor? The "dollar bill" test failed badly on my humidor even though it felt like a good seal and made a wooshing sound when I closed it. I ended up having to use some masking tape to build it up in a few spots to get it to hold above 60%. How often do you have to refill your beads?


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Taking the advice from a few of you, I have already started the reseasoning process. I put my remaining sticks in a tupperware with my 65% HF beads (that's what I am using as a humidifier, for anyone wondering). I promise I did not wipe it down this time, but did the damp sponge in a saucer process. My Caliber hygrometer should be here tomorrow, so when it gets here I will check the dampness of the sponge. If still damp, I will take it out and put the hygrometer in to test the humidity. If around 70%, I think I am good to go (using the Herf N Turf method). I feel comfortable not having to test the Caliber, as almost all reviews I have seen have tested them and they were +/- 1-2% out of the box.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

YourH34dMyScop3 said:


> Taking the advice from a few of you, I have already started the reseasoning process. I put my remaining sticks in a tupperware with my 65% HF beads (that's what I am using as a humidifier, for anyone wondering). I promise I did not wipe it down this time, but did the damp sponge in a saucer process. My Caliber hygrometer should be here tomorrow, so when it gets here I will check the dampness of the sponge. If still damp, I will take it out and put the hygrometer in to test the humidity. If around 70%, I think I am good to go (using the Herf N Turf method). I feel comfortable not having to test the Caliber, as almost all reviews I have seen have tested them and they were +/- 1-2% out of the box.


Just a heads up, you'll want the humidity to go over 70% and stay there (more towards 80%) for a day or two before you remove the sponge. This is to ensure that the *WOOD* gets to 70%, not just the air in the box (which is what the hygro measures). Then you take the sponge out, and if it stays above 70% (unopened) for a day or two without media, then it should be fine. Add media, add cigars, be happy:w


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

SeanTheEvans said:


> Just a heads up, you'll want the humidity to go over 70% and stay there (more towards 80%) for a day or two before you remove the sponge. This is to ensure that the *WOOD* gets to 70%, not just the air in the box (which is what the hygro measures). Then you take the sponge out, and if it stays above 70% (unopened) for a day or two without media, then it should be fine. Add media, add cigars, be happy:w


Thanks for the clarification. This is a learning process for me, as no one in my immediate family has smoked cigars in years. Hell, my humidor is the first in the house in probably 10 years or more. Thanks for all of the help guys. It means a lot that this community to so nice to new guys. I will update in a day or two as to the progress it is making.

Question: Should I test my new hygro for a few hours in the Boveda kit just to be sure? Or should I take a leap of faith and just throw it in the humidor?


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

YourH34dMyScop3 said:


> Taking the advice from a few of you, I have already started the reseasoning process. I put my remaining sticks in a tupperware with my 65% HF beads (that's what I am using as a humidifier, for anyone wondering). I promise I did not wipe it down this time, but did the damp sponge in a saucer process. My Caliber hygrometer should be here tomorrow, so when it gets here I will check the dampness of the sponge. If still damp, I will take it out and put the hygrometer in to test the humidity. If around 70%, I think I am good to go (using the Herf N Turf method). I feel comfortable not having to test the Caliber, as almost all reviews I have seen have tested them and they were +/- 1-2% out of the box.


Good luck BOTL. Also I think you should heed SeanTheEvans' advice.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

YourH34dMyScop3 said:


> Thanks for the clarification. This is a learning process for me, as no one in my immediate family has smoked cigars in years. Hell, my humidor is the first in the house in probably 10 years or more. Thanks for all of the help guys. It means a lot that this community to so nice to new guys. I will update in a day or two as to the progress it is making.
> 
> Question: Should I test my new hygro for a few hours in the Boveda kit just to be sure? Or should I take a leap of faith and just throw it in the humidor?


I don't think it would hurt. But try testing it for a longer period of time. I generally test mine for about 12 hours, but some people do 24 hours plus.


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

I would test it personally as I hate leaving things up to chance. Won't hurt your humidor to leave the sponge in there an extra day while you ensure your hygrometer is gonna give you an accurate reading. Just my :2


----------



## fshnpf (Jan 6, 2014)

A word on choice of hygrometer. I have 2 square hygroset's, one round hygroset, and one calibre 4. The caliber 4 has an advantage I never see anyone mention. When you calibrate the hygrosets, one click is supposed to equal one % of correction (it doesn't). The drill is let it stabilize in the Boveda kit, open it and quickly make the correction, shove it back in, wait about 12 hours, make another correction, repeat! The caliber 4 has a calibration PUSH button which can be adjusted without removing it from the calibration kit. You just push the button to tell it how many % to adjust (the instructions are backwards), wait a few minutes, you are done!!!!


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Your problem starts and ends with your hygros. Put all three into a jar or ziplock with a Boveda all at the same time. Figure out which is closest, and use it to diagnose the rest of your system (humi, seasoning, etc). Let us know if it was the digitals or the analog that was wrong.


----------



## YourH34dMyScop3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Small update for those who are wondering:

When I got home tonight, I checked the seasoning progress on the humidor. Analog was reading 80% RH, so appears to be working. Opened it to check the dampness of the sponge and it was still damp, but less so than when I put it in. Also, the humidor used to close fairly easily with a slight woosh. Tonight I had to push it down a little, as it stopped when the lip of the lid met the wall. I take it that is a good sign of a good seal?


----------

